# Harrison's adventure to the old folks home!



## ZoëAnn (Jan 23, 2011)

Today Harrison, me, my sister and my Mom went to the local retirement home to say hello to my other sister, who works there, and also for Harrison to meet her co-workers and a few of the residents. (Apparently sister has been talking Harrison up there XD)
Everybody LOVED Harrison. Harrison, on the other hand, didn't love everyone. :roll: 
But, he didn't bite anyone, and there were no tears on anyones part, so it was cool.
One of the residents he met said that she 'probably ate hedgehog once. we ate everything during the depression'. He was startled by this. :lol: 
Overall, it was a great experience for Harrison, getting out of the house for the first time since I got him.
There was a small child there, about 7, and the look on her face when she walked by was priceless. :lol: 
I was thinking about bringing him to the Home Schoolers Nature classes I volunteer in, and he did so well today I think I will. I know the little kids would love him


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That was so sweet of you to bring him in to help brighten every-ones day


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That was wonderful! I'm sure they all enjoyed it very much. I'm a big fan of sharing the hedgie love.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That's so great that you were able to share him and the awesomeness that is Harrison! It's a good thing no tears were shed, and it sounds like it was good for everyone. I take Rolo out sometimes, and the first time anyone other than me held her she got so upset, she pooped on them... :lol:


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Old chick: We probably ate hedgehog back in the depression!

Harrison: :shock: Dude...that is messed up...

lol glad every one had a good time!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Well if she ate hedgehog in the depression, she must have lived in Europe. :lol:


----------



## ZoëAnn (Jan 23, 2011)

Needlenose said:


> Old chick: We probably ate hedgehog back in the depression!
> 
> Harrison: :shock: Dude...that is messed up...
> 
> lol glad every one had a good time!


 :lol: Pretty much.
Haha and I'm pretty sure she was a little..... Mentally unsound. She likes to make up stories to tell my sister.  
And also, after I left my sister said she went into that same lady's room and she told her all about her encounter with the snake. I don't know HOW she gathered that Harrison was a snake, but she was pretty sure it was an evil snake, and it bit her. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

ZoëAnn said:


> Needlenose said:
> 
> 
> > Old chick: We probably ate hedgehog back in the depression!
> ...


Well, if he hissed at all during the visit, that could sound like a snake hiss. :lol: And if she pet him at all, maybe the quill poke = bite?


----------

